# HHV owners update



## frank808 (Jul 3, 2014)

I am at HHV right now. Stopped by concierge desk to get the discount card for food.   Of course they try to get you into an owners update.  I was told that if you are an hgvc member with no direct purchased property you will not get a gift.  Was told they have been clamping down on the gifts for resale owners. I think hgvc has caught on that resale owners will not purchase direct again. You can go on an update you are just not entitled to a gift.  Seem so to correspond with Rons experience.
Also was told hgvc policy for presentations have limit on them now.  You will now be allowed*five*tours with gifts.  After five presentations with no direct purchase you will not be eligble for gifted tours anymore.  
Anybody else experienced this at hhv or other hgvc locations?


----------



## presley (Jul 3, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Anybody else experienced this at hhv or other hgvc locations?



I've never been offered a free gift anywhere.  HHV didn't offer me an update.  King's Land didn't offer me an update. Las Vegas strip offered me discounted tickets if I went to update.  Marbrisa, Grand Pacific Palisades and Seapointe have offered discount tickets.  I never go to the updates.  I am planning on attending Marbrisa in October if they offer one, only because I am curious as to what they are doing with the resort.  Based on my past experience, I don't anticipate ever being offered anything for free.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 3, 2014)

I use to rely on caller ID to avoid HGVC invites, but they've stopped calling.
It seems like they've discovered that only fresh meat makes easy marks.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jestme (Jul 3, 2014)

Having "resale customers" are their own fault. They have ROFR they could have exercised on almost all of them. If they decided they either didn't want those weeks back, or they didn't want to spend the cash at that point, that is their problem. Penalizing customers for their own decisions seems somewhat self serving. 
I also never attend "owners updates". The sales people don't know squat about what is going on with any new developments or ever talk about anything else that hasn't already been made public. They have only one focus, to get you to buy more, or upgrade what you already have.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 3, 2014)

presley said:


> I've never been offered a free gift anywhere.  HHV didn't offer me an update.  King's Land didn't offer me an update. Las Vegas strip offered me discounted tickets if I went to update.  Marbrisa, Grand Pacific Palisades and Seapointe have offered discount tickets.  I never go to the updates.  I am planning on attending Marbrisa in October if they offer one, only because I am curious as to what they are doing with the resort.  Based on my past experience, I don't anticipate ever being offered anything for free.



I hope you do attend at MarBrisa, try to find out more about the lockoff units, whether owners can split them for use, etc.  When I did the update the MarBrisa sales center was closed so they sent me to Palisades, and they didn't know anything about the lockoff units (I was staying in one),  The only thing they knew was that future buildings would not have them, and three bedroom units would be added per owner feedback.  This is going to be a very tricky resort to keep track of the unit types and phases.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 3, 2014)

jestme said:


> They have only one focus, to get you to buy more, or upgrade what you already have.



Some folk delude themselves into thinking that an "update"will help them make better use of the system.
But to sales-peep, that doesn't help them sell more points, nor earn a commission.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 3, 2014)

jestme said:


> Having "resale customers" are their own fault. They have ROFR they could have exercised on almost all of them. If they decided they either didn't want those weeks back, or they didn't want to spend the cash at that point, that is their problem. Penalizing customers for their own decisions seems somewhat self serving.
> I also never attend "owners updates". The sales people don't know squat about what is going on with any new developments or ever talk about anything else that hasn't already been made public. They have only one focus, to get you to buy more, or upgrade what you already have.


It's not just HGVC resale, but also affiliates, which are not sold by HGVC and there is no ROFR.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 3, 2014)

frank808 said:


> I am at HHV right now. Stopped by concierge desk to get the discount card for food.   Of course they try to get you into an owners update.  I was told that if you are an hgvc member with no direct purchased property you will not get a gift.  Was told they have been clamping down on the gifts for resale owners. I think hgvc has caught on that resale owners will not purchase direct again. You can go on an update you are just not entitled to a gift.  Seem so to correspond with Rons experience.
> Also was told hgvc policy for presentations have limit on them now.  You will now be allowed*five*tours with gifts.  After five presentations with no direct purchase you will not be eligble for gifted tours anymore.
> Anybody else experienced this at hhv or other hgvc locations?



Hi Frank.  You must be referring to me.  In December of 2013, when I signed up for a HHV discount card, I told the girl I had a Bay Club and I was a HGVC member. She signed me up for the presentation and two free luau tickets.  When I went to the presentation, they were not happy.  Said HGVC members that purchased resale and/or affiliates were not suppose to get a gift, in my case the luau tickets.  Gave me my luau tickets and threw me out, all in about 10 minutes. No presentation, no sales pitch, no tour: strike 3, I was out.

Apparently they've cracked down on the people hyping the presentations and free gifts since December. 

Is the luau still in the grassy area by the Lagoon tower, or have they moved it back on top of the parking garage?


----------



## Blues (Jul 3, 2014)

By any chance, does Kingsland on the Big Island offer luau tickets to the HWV luau?  It might be worth sitting through a presentation, as we've promised DSS (step-son), DDIL, and DGD that we'd take them to a luau.

Sorry for the slight hijack.

-Bob


----------



## frank808 (Jul 3, 2014)

The luau is back up on the garage I think. Will check for sure tonite.  

Yes they are definitely cracking down on gifts.  Lucky you got a fast presentation and gifts to boot.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 3, 2014)

Blues said:


> By any chance, does Kingsland on the Big Island offer luau tickets to the HWV luau?  It might be worth sitting through a presentation, as we've promised DSS (step-son), DDIL, and DGD that we'd take them to a luau.
> 
> Sorry for the slight hijack.
> 
> -Bob



If not, Bob, might I suggest the luau at the Marriott? Nicer location and better overall than HWV's, in my opinion.

http://www.sunsetluau.com/


----------



## Blues (Jul 3, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> If not, Bob, might I suggest the luau at the Marriott? Nicer location and better overall than HWV's, in my opinion.



Thanks for the recommendation.  I may just do that, as I've been to the one at HWV and it's only middle-of-the-road.  But what a terrible website!  No prices, no menu, no indication of type of entertainment, nothing!  And to "reserve" you just fill in a web form and presumably they get back to you via email.  But how do they expect me to "reserve" without a price???

-Bob


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 3, 2014)

Blues said:


> Thanks for the recommendation.  I may just do that, as I've been to the one at HWV and it's only middle-of-the-road.  But what a terrible website!  No prices, no menu, no indication of type of entertainment, nothing!  And to "reserve" you just fill in a web form and presumably they get back to you via email.  But how do they expect me to "reserve" without a price???
> 
> -Bob



This site has a list of several luaus with prices and menus.

http://www.konaconcierge.net/kona_luaus.html

My wife, her sister, and niece loved the one at Fairmont Orchid.

http://www.fairmont.com/orchid-hawaii/dining/gatheringofthekings/

Also, keep your eye on the Kona Web calendar the closer you get, there are lots of free cultural events.  We happened upon a street fair in Kona once, Alii Dr was shut down, there were hula lessons, lei making booths, etc.

http://www.konaweb.com/calendar/


----------



## GregT (Jul 4, 2014)

Frank,

I hope you are enjoying HHV -- did you ever end up doing the sales presentation?   If so, anything interesting come from the meeting?

All the best,

Greg


----------



## frank808 (Jul 5, 2014)

Nope did not do sales presentation.  Told me that I could do a presentation but no gifts.  Wanted to ask about new islander timeshare but I have a feeling the sales force does not have any info yet.  
It is crowded at hhv. We are at Aulani right now for the next couple of nights.  If you think that hhv is crowded for july 4th you have bot been to Aulani yet.  My god the lazy river had people the whole way thru.  It was a long snake of humanity.   Forget about trying to get a chair people were just throwing clothes and towels on the ground to go swimming.  Even with the constant chair monitoring there was no availability.   It is a mad house here. Mental note to never book Aulani for July 4th again. I thought I was back at disneyland last July 4th holiday.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 21, 2014)

I am curious how the owners updates usually work, i have not attended an update / sales meeting since our original purchase a few years back at Las Vegas Strip.

As part of the sales presentation when we made our original purchase, they walked us though a couple of units in Las Vegas strip property. Do they typically do a walk through a sample unit, and if your in a multi-report location like the HHV, what are they pushing?  Do they still have unsold units in some of the towers, or are they mostly promoting resales?  

I am guessing they are mostly promoting Elara or Trump in Vegas now...

Chris


----------



## TheWizz (Jul 28, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Nope did not do sales presentation.  Told me that I could do a presentation but no gifts.  Wanted to ask about new islander timeshare but I have a feeling the sales force does not have any info yet.
> It is crowded at hhv. We are at Aulani right now for the next couple of nights.  If you think that hhv is crowded for july 4th you have bot been to Aulani yet.  My god the lazy river had people the whole way thru.  It was a long snake of humanity.   Forget about trying to get a chair people were just throwing clothes and towels on the ground to go swimming.  Even with the constant chair monitoring there was no availability.   It is a mad house here. Mental note to never book Aulani for July 4th again. I thought I was back at disneyland last July 4th holiday.



Totally agree...  We spent 8 nights on Maui in June @ Grand Wailea and loved it.  Total relaxation and with 40 ac. there, you never feel crowded.  Had to stay on Oahu one night to catch and early flight out and stayed at HHV.  There were warm bodies EVERYWHERE you turned.  Sensory overload!  Will try and catch direct flights from Maui to mainland next time...


----------



## vacationbear (Jul 30, 2014)

Just came back from HHV. We never were planning to attend a sales presentation but they offered one for a $100 credit/ voucher.

Last year, before we bought, we took a phone offer and stayed at the Lagoon tower for 5 nights, paid about $1600 and got the following:

3bd Penthouse, free rental, $200 Hotel credit, $250 flight voucher and 20000 HH points.
THAT is a deal!  Will do it again should they offer it via phone!

It really seems that they are only after new owners...

Cheers
Frank


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 30, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Nope did not do sales presentation.  Told me that I could do a presentation but no gifts.  Wanted to ask about new islander timeshare but I have a feeling the sales force does not have any info yet.
> It is crowded at hhv. We are at Aulani right now for the next couple of nights.  If you think that hhv is crowded for july 4th you have bot been to Aulani yet.  My god the lazy river had people the whole way thru.  It was a long snake of humanity.   Forget about trying to get a chair people were just throwing clothes and towels on the ground to go swimming.  Even with the constant chair monitoring there was no availability.   It is a mad house here. Mental note to never book Aulani for July 4th again. I thought I was back at disneyland last July 4th holiday.


Mko next year frank. It's crowded but bearable.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 1, 2014)

PearlCity said:


> Mko next year frank. It's crowded but bearable.



Yes the least crowded resort between mko, aulanj and hhv would  be mko.  Although we already have plans for next year.
For 2015 will be at disneyworld.  Got the deal with dvc annual passes.  Also have annual passes to universal orlando, seaworld and busch gardens.  Since we went in july we will "save" some money and goto orlando in june. Not having to buy theme park tickets since we are getting 2 years worth of use out of them.  Just got to get the rental car and start the ogs with rci for blt, akv or ssr.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 2, 2014)

frank808 said:


> Yes the least crowded resort between mko, aulanj and hhv would  be mko.  Although we already have plans for next year.
> For 2015 will be at disneyworld.  Got the deal with dvc annual passes.  Also have annual passes to universal orlando, seaworld and busch gardens.  Since we went in july we will "save" some money and goto orlando in june. Not having to buy theme park tickets since we are getting 2 years worth of use out of them.  Just got to get the rental car and start the ogs with rci for blt, akv or ssr.


This your first trip to Florida/Orlando/DW Frank?

Are you only staying with DVC, or will you be staying at any Marriott's or HGVC's while your there?

Wonder if you ever checked this site out, they discuss all sorts of Florida discounts, especially mouse related. You can sign up for their newslatter:

http://www.mousesavers.com/

For Florida, I've used some of the car rental discount codes that I found, although most are usually out of date.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, Hilton has been on to me the last several years.  However, I did do a Marbrisa tour last month for San Diego Zoo ticket.  I really don't like zoos and didn't want to pay $164 for tickets so I did the tour.  The desk was like a giant iPad and my husband and I kept playing with it. We drank a lot of free orange juice and ate several bags of chips.  My kids had a great time at the kids club and they even fed them lunch.  The sales lady was nice but the tour ended with her saying "Well, you can't expect prices to be the same as what you paid 15 years ago."  I wanted to laugh so hard.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 3, 2014)

frank808 said:


> I am at HHV right now. Stopped by concierge desk to get the discount card for food.   Of course they try to get you into an owners update.  I was told that if you are an hgvc member with no direct purchased property you will not get a gift.  Was told they have been clamping down on the gifts for resale owners. I think hgvc has caught on that resale owners will not purchase direct again. You can go on an update you are just not entitled to a gift.  Seem so to correspond with Rons experience.
> Also was told hgvc policy for presentations have limit on them now.  You will now be allowed*five*tours with gifts.  After five presentations with no direct purchase you will not be eligble for gifted tours anymore.
> Anybody else experienced this at hhv or other hgvc locations?



I can only hope we're off their radar. In the past some of the body snatchers have been extremely aggresive at getting us into a presentation. We're not prospects as we own more than we can efficiently use and we just don't like waisting our time. 

We'll be in Vegas in a couple of months. We took the tour the last trip just to see what they had to say about the new properties in Vegas and if they ever planned on building the 3rd and 4th towers at the LV Strip location. Stupid us as we really only got the pitch to upgrade to Elite by adding one of the CA affiliates at a really cheap rate for a developer purchase. But like I said, we just are not prospects and they couldn't get us to take on additional time if they gave it to us. 

It will be nice if we can make the trip without having to tell the coneirge thanks but no thanks.


----------

